# Trek Crossrips unite



## ncruz408 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just picked up a Trek Crossrip Elite and would like to unite fellow riders who also fell in love with the bike. So post up your pics and share your experience so that others can benefit the same love we have for our rides. =) Enjoy. 

View attachment 281316


View attachment 281317


View attachment 281318


----------



## blitzo (Jun 12, 2011)

I do not own a Crossrip, but after looking one over at the local shop I decided I had to have one. Unfortunately there are none available in my size. Guess I'll wait to see what happens to the Crossrip in 2014.


----------



## ncruz408 (Dec 31, 2011)

I think Trek did a soft launch on this line to see how the public will react with the demand since it is a new concept of having a urban, jack of all trades disc drop bar bike. It was hard getting a hold of one in my size which is supposedly should be a 54cm but when I found one in 56cm and gave it a test drive it seemed to fit comfortably. Comparing it with my 17.5 Mamba 29er, this bike feels smaller. I was surprise on the fit and I have no complaints except for the reach which is very minimal. BTW, I am 5'9 with an inseam of 30. It feels a tad bit long on the reach but with a simple swap of the stem it should be an easy fix.


----------



## blitzo (Jun 12, 2011)

The crossrip at the shop is a 56cm as well. I did notice the bike has a long reach. I would be in between a 50 and a 54, but would want the 50 due to the shorter reach. I also have a 30 inseam but am 5'4. I hope the crossrip stays and has a few upgrades for 2014. I will definitely pick one up.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

blitzo said:


> The crossrip at the shop is a 56cm as well. I did notice the bike has a long reach. I would be in between a 50 and a 54, but would want the 50 due to the shorter reach. I also have a 30 inseam but am 5'4. I hope the crossrip stays and has a few upgrades for 2014. I will definitely pick one up.


I normally ride a 53-54cm frame at 5'-8" and 30 pants inseam but when I checked the geo of the CrossRip I ordered the 50 because they have a long top tube.
Turned out to be the perfect size for me, couldn't be better. Once we adjusted the saddle the stock reach is perfect, couldn't be happier.

I might have been one of the first here to buy a crossrip and started this thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sa...self-indulgent-weight-loss-thread-303635.html

I haven't added to my thread for a couple of weeks but plan to soon. Putting the finishing touches on the bike and need to take some pics.

I love my CrossRip and am glad to see that others like theirs too!


----------



## mrribbits (Aug 30, 2013)

blitzo said:


> The crossrip at the shop is a 56cm as well. I did notice the bike has a long reach. I would be in between a 50 and a 54, but would want the 50 due to the shorter reach. I also have a 30 inseam but am 5'4. I hope the crossrip stays and has a few upgrades for 2014. I will definitely pick one up.


I just ordered a 2014 Crossrip LTD for my commuter / everything bike. Should arrive in a couple weeks. I hope it fits me comfortably since the LBS didn't have one for me to try. I'm 5'8", 32" inseam, I went with a 52 cm size.

Very excited to have 105 components and hydraulic disc brakes on this thing !


----------



## ncruz408 (Dec 31, 2011)

mrribbits said:


> I just ordered a 2014 Crossrip LTD for my commuter / everything bike. Should arrive in a couple weeks. I hope it fits me comfortably since the LBS didn't have one for me to try. I'm 5'8", 32" inseam, I went with a 52 cm size.
> 
> Very excited to have 105 components and hydraulic disc brakes on this thing !


Dont forget to post them pics =) dam 10spd 105... *DROOL!


----------



## Dave26 (Sep 1, 2013)

I've got a 2013 Crossrip elite. I added fenders for riding in bad weather, and speedplays so I can use the same road shoes I do with my other road bikes. Mine has seen a bunch of gravel roads and rainy training rides. Its been a welcome addition to my stable of bikes.


----------



## DougG (Mar 27, 2014)

My name is Doug. I'm a new member here. I actually found this forum while browsing for Crossrip reviews. I have a 2014 Crossrip LTD coming into my LBS tomorrow. ( 56 CM I'm 6'1" with a 32" inseam). I'll post again tomorrow if "it follows me home".


----------



## FiveDaysAWeek (Apr 12, 2014)

This is my 2014 Trek CrossRip Elite on her daily commute. I've added a rack, fenders, panniers, lights, and changed the saddle and tyres. Very very happy.


----------



## DougG (Mar 27, 2014)

I did end up buying the 2014 Crossrip LTD that my LBS had in 56 cm. I've only ridden it a couple of times this week. I'll do my best to get some photos taken later today. It is a great bike !


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

In. Picked up a 2014 CrossRip Comp this morning.


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

Finally took a picture today...

View attachment 295263


Why does the image not just show up in the thread?


----------



## Firefly911 (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice to see a thread for the Crossrip! I've had mine for 6 months now. GREAT bike...I've had it set up for commuting, now set up for gravel grinding.


----------



## joeljudd (Sep 15, 2013)

Here is my 2013 Trek CrossRip. My only upgrades on it so far are the rear rack and Shimano SPD dual platform pedals.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

joeljudd said:


> Here is my 2013 Trek CrossRip. My only upgrades on it so far are the rear rack and Shimano SPD dual platform pedals.


Your saddle looks way too low! Did the dealer give you at least a basic fitting?


----------



## joeljudd (Sep 15, 2013)

Randy99CL said:


> Your saddle looks way too low! Did the dealer give you at least a basic fitting?


He did give me a fitting and I am actually that short. It does shock people but I am 5'5" with a 28" inseam.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

joeljudd said:


> He did give me a fitting and I am actually that short. It does shock people but I am 5'5" with a 28" inseam.


What size is your bike?

I'm 5'8" with a 30" pants inseam and ride a 53-54cm diamond frame.

But in the CrossRip I had to buy the 50 because the effective top tube length is 54.6cm.
The dealer had to order mine and originally suggested a bigger size but I checked the geo online and told him I wanted the 50. Thankfully, it is the perfect size for me.

Edit: I have medium length legs and a long torso for my height.
My saddle is almost dead even with the top of the bars, with the stock stem.
With my hands on the top of the bars my back is at close to a 45 degree angle.

With your saddle that low it looks to me like you may be really stretched out.

Are you an experienced rider with lots of miles?


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

Crossrip's are super long for some reason. Makes me wonder what the engineers are smoking when they design some of these bikes. I would think on a crossrip you would want the geometery somewhere between a Crockett and a Domane.


----------



## treeman12 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello all........Just picked up a CrossRip LTD, it's sweeeeeeeeet!! Really a great ride and sharp lookin'........


----------



## joeljudd (Sep 15, 2013)

I made a few modifications to my 2013 Trek CrossRip.
* SRAM PC-850 Cassette in 11-32
* Shimano Deore M591 rear derailer (this was needed for the capacity increase of putting on the new cassette) 
* Specialized two bolt kickstand


----------

